# seite öffnen mittels javascript



## Guest (11. Sep 2004)

hi @lls 

mal ein hallo an alle 

nun zu meiner frage, ich hab eine hp und will zu meinen puzzles ein javascript das ein fenster öffnet ! 
folgendes sollte geschehen, wenn der user mit dem puzzle fertig ist wird er ja automatisch wietergeleitet, wo er sich seinen preis abholen kann. nun bekomm ich es aber nicht hin das diese seite so aufgerufen wird das er weder den link von dieser seite sieht noch das alle menüs usw. deaktivert sind. suche nun schon seit fast 8 stunden nach dem geeigneten script, da ich mich aber nicht so gut auskenne scheitert es immer wieder.

hier ist der link zu einem probe puzzle, damit ihr versteht was ich meine. http://www.abyweb.at/Puzzle/puzzle-1test.htm



dies ist der teil der die weiterleitung macht wenn das puzzle abgeschlossen ist ! 


```
[img]puzzel1.jpg[/img]</td>
                                        <td align="center" valign="top" width="604">
                                        <applet code="puzzlemaker.class" align="right" width="400" height="300">
                                            <param name="AUTHOR" value="Virtual_Max ([url]http://come.to/vmax[/url])">
                                            <param name="BGCOLOR" value="8899B8">
                                            <param name="COLS" value="4">
                                            <param name="IMAGE" value="puzzel1.jpg">
                                            <param name="KEY" value="Free Version">
                                            <param name="LINK" value="http://www.abyweb.at/preis.htm">
                                            <param name="ROWS" value="4">
                                            <param name="TEXTCOLOR" value="00ff00">
```

es wird auf diese seite weitergeleitet 

http://www.abyweb.at/preis.htm und zb. soll wenn durch das beenden diese seite aufgerufen wird, das fenster in der mitte mit einer auflösung von 878*600 und ohne adressleiste, menü  usw. angezeigt werden, also so das der user nur den inhalt des fensters sehen kann und eventuell schliessen mehr nicht. nur sollte das eben direkt von nach dem lösen der seite  puzzle-1test.htm so geschehen. 


wäre wirklich sehr nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


thx schonmal 


mfg maexx


----------



## foobar (11. Sep 2004)

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
function popup()
{
   window.open("http://www.heise.de",menubar=false, resizable=false,scrollbars=false,toolbar=false);
}
</script>
</head>

<body>



[url=""]Popup[/url]</p>

</body>
</html
```
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2004)

also danke mal für die schnelle antwort, dennoch hast du da was falsch verstanden, wie man ein popup per link macht weiss ich ja nun zur genüge immerhin hatte ich fast 8 stunden damit herumgespielt. 



ich werd es mal kürze beschreiben.


1. ein user spielt das puzzle (in dem quelltext ist auch der weiterleitungs link)
2. er hat das puzzle gelöst
3. wird an die preise seite weitergeleitet
4. diese preise seite öffnet sich in der mitte mit einer vorgegebenen grösse und hat keinerlei menüs, adressleiste usw. nur das fenster schliessen sysmbol oben in der ecke rechts 



ich hoffe das die kurzform verständlicher war 

auf ein neue


----------

